# Looking for specialized hospital and doctor



## dineshmathela (12 mo ago)

I am looking for a doctor for treatment of B Cell ALL for my 7-year-old son. He is in the maintenance phase in India and as I am planning to relocate him to Dubai, I need to find a hospital for the remaining 1-year maintenance phase treatment. Please help.


----------



## arabianpetals (May 25, 2020)

You can find Dr. Medhat Abu-Shaaban at *myPediaclinic* in Dubai Healthcare City (DHCC). One of the pediatric doctor in Dubai.


----------

